# Bright Colors on a winters day.



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

My collection for the most part is a very aqua,and green colored one at that. I do have some colors worthy of showing. I was cleaning these bottles,pressed glass and the shelves some of these sit on and it was time to air them out for a brief time. I have a good regional representation here as I have glass from the following states. New Jersey,Pennsylvania,Maryland,Connecticut,New York,New Hampshire,Massachusetts and Ohio. All of the glass including the pressed salt dishes are 1840 and earlier to the mid 1700s,enjoy and lets see some colors from others. I don't have any puce colored bottles....well maybe one bitters.[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

3. 1825 to 1835 keene New Hampshire,Stebbins and Chamberlain Connecticut. Early Kensington glass works and Stiegel in Pennsylvania 1765 to 1775.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

4  Pittsburgh Salt dish teal 1830,Sandwich salt dish light opaque blue 1830, Sailboat flask Bridgeton New Jersey 1835,looped green and white egg South Jersey 135 to 1845, Wistar Snuff Bottle 1750.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

5  Sandwich Milk glass/opalescent salt dish 1830 to 1840, Light Lavender Stiegel Bosom bottle 1765.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

6  Light Opaque Blue Chariot salt from the Sandwich glass works Massachusetts 1825 with a Wistar green Bosom Bottle resting inside of it 1750 to 1760.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

7   Green colored Wistar Snuff bottle 1750,and a GIV-32 orange colored pint Masonic/Eagle Flask from Ohio 1825 to 1830.


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice stuff as always Steve, going by the way the buzzword is being thrown around in the hobby these days I'd say at least 6 or 7 of them would be considered PUCE if being sold on Ebay or discussed elsewhere. I even see some Green Puce and the ultra rare Milkglass Puce...[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

8  Top Left Keene New Hampshire Masonic Flask 1825 to 1835, Top right bright slightly teal emerald green Pitkin half post type pint flask,from the Gloucester Glass Works in Clementon New Jersey 1810. Bottom left Stebbins and Chamberlain Connecticut Lafayette and Dewitt Clinton half pint golden olive yellow green flask 1825.Bottom Right Milk glass Stiegel decanter polychrome lead based paint finish with floral displays Manheim Glass works 1765 to 1768.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

9


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 7, 2013)

10


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice glass SteveO!  Some snow in the background would have spruced things up a bit.[8D]  Thanks for sharing.


 PD


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2013)

Great stuff, Steve.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like you are having nice weather for capturing your colored glass items. Nice Job!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 8, 2013)

That's some great glass, I really like the snuff.


----------



## glass man (Jan 8, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL STEVE MAN!!I love those pontiled snuff bottles!JAMIE


----------



## cookie (Jan 8, 2013)

great glass...love the colors.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Guys!! its been fun to collect them.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2013)

Look at all the Perdey color'sssss


----------

